# sponsored jobs



## PELGER1612 (Feb 19, 2015)

My wife is an early childhood teacher, we currently live in south africa but really want to move to Australia, we thought we could go over with my wifes occupation being on the skills shortage list, but apparently you need to have a bachelors degreem my wife has an NQF LEVEL 4? Does anybody know what the australian equivelent to an NQF LEVL 4 would be? and are there agencies that specialize in job sponsorship.

Any help will be greatly appreciated, the sooner we can sort this out the sooner we get to start our new lives in OZ


----------

